# Paper Piecing a STAR design



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The ladies talking of doing the first qult block swap in 2008 have talked of Paper Piecing and I said I'd try to show how I learned to do it.

So here is a star done part in 2007 and part in 2008.
I'll check here for questions and more experienced paper piecers comments to help out.



This photo =- click on it and it will take you to my webshot album so you can see the photos with explaination under each one.


Happy New Year, 
Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, angie, that must have taken you hours to put together that pictorial. You did it so well, that it is like you are sitting at my kitchen table, showing me. I am going to try it. And the finished block you made is very, very pretty! 

Thank You!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TC, I was especially thinking of you and PetsNEggs while doing this. I wish I was sitting there with you and the others working together around a big confernce type table.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Angie, that is the greatest! I am so thankful and it is going to be such a huge help to me. My boys saw what you did and were so impressed. They said you need to print it all out and make a book. Thanks again and now I ready to look at it again and start cutting.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.quilterscache.com/E/EightPointedStarVariation2Block.html

That's the pattern. The Eight Pointed Star variation/paper piecing. Just above it in their 12" menu is the regular version.

Angie


ps: When you are doing paper piecing have your stitches tiny (2.2 on my machine) as this makes it easier to tear the paper off when you are done.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Your instructions are terrific!

But...but.....but..............
without someone to hold actually my hand.................


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Good job Angie! I really like this star.

Halo


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I am trying this tonight, with some of my Christmas material, that I might use in the swap this year. I think it will make a pretty pillow.  I'll post a picture when I'm done unless it really doesn't need to be posted, if ya know what I mean


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TC you can do it... 

and I should be bouncing between looking at computer, and doing things at home tonight if you need me to answer a question or explain what I did better.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Already have a question, when making the colors....is "red 2" the darker one? I am using just about the same colors as you....but if I was doing a different pattern, how would I know what color went where?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

For me red 2 was the darker one.

But if you put them backwards the only thing that would happen is the star would look as if the 'light' source was on the other side.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay I'm still here....I have cut the material,.....and cooked supper  working on the next step.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay,

I'll check back in a little bit.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay, I got sewing line 1 done, and now I am beginning the second. SOrry it's taking so long, but I have had to do this and monitor baths for kiddos etc. Hubby has a bad cold and is in bed early. If you need to go to bed, it's no problem...if I have trouble then, I'll ask tomorrow. But I'm gonna still keep going.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm up for about another hour.
take it slow and easy on the first one.
did you open the seam up and see the fabrics as they should be, both right side facing you when open and the area one, and area two covered when you hold it up to the light?

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, both were good. I had to re cut one fabric, because I cut it a little short...but I fixed it in time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good going!
AM2


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

remember to fold that second sewing line, and trim the excess of 1 and 2 that hangs down to the 1/4 inch. Then you can line your #3 fabric up along that line for sewing and you'll have your 1/4 inch seam.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

oh, glad you said that.....you were reading my mind, was wondering if I should.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay I just read that part....I just hadn't gotten to it yet.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm still here, I can feel an "Eureka!" coming soon....

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay, got it all trimmed up, now onward! Ya'll have to know that I am addicted to this for sure and love ya'll ...since I'm doing it on a caucus night!  Hubby (when he was awake) , couldn't believe I didn't have every tv on it and telling everyone to "shhhhhhhh"!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Is it looking sharp? Now make that opposite side (2nd goes a little faster), and then you can put them together and really get some idea of how good you are doing.

I knew you could do this!

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

So far it's looking good, and I have done both sides on the 1st line. 

Thank you  Hopefully I can!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm doing end of night, before bed stuff, but I'll be checking one or two more times, so keep going.....(if you want to, of course)

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Note to self....ask bobby for an itty bitty iron like Angie's for Valentines Day!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.shopatron.com/product/part_number=9000/181.0

This is the iron, but updated in color and use as a Breast awareness item. I think I got mine at Hancock's but didn't see one on their website.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TC - since it's midnight and I have to be at work in the morning..... (and this is about my bedtime)....

I'm going away for a few hours ....

I'll look for your posts first thing in the morning.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay got them all sewed up , lines 1 and 2....so now I have to put them together.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hopefully I'll have a finished product for you to look at! Thanks for staying up with me.....talk to you in the morning.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: 














I messed up 3 times when I was putting together the last two halves.....you can tell in the pic from the tiny holes from the ripped seams. But I finally think I got it! Thank you so much Angie, that was so neat! Pets, it's your turn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tammy 
That is absolutely incredibly BEAUTIFUL

I love the colors you used.....!


Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much, Angie! I really didn't think I would pull it off. I'm so thrilled, that I did, but I couldn't have without your help.  Do you have one of those pictorials for a dresden plate by any chance?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Dresden plate.... hmmmm - I'll look into the subject this weekend and see if I can do it.

I really love what you did and the color choices. You make me proud that I got to help.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

(Psttttt-t-t-t-t-t-) when you get ready to send the block or use it, you carefully remove all the paper off the back and press it one more time.))

Until then, the paper doesn't hurt anything.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

THe pic by pic lesson was awesome. You ought to publish it on a blog or something. You did a very good job with it. It's hard for me to read something (especially when I am not completely savvy with all the sewing terms) and catch on. But if I see it done, I usually can pick it up.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

TC - you did good! And the colors you chose are beautiful in that pattern.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks ya'll, I'm blushing!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

TC---that is beautiful!
The colors look so bright and "jewel" like. Like "Christmas".


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks tallpines, think I am making it into a pillow tonight. Maybe add another or two.


----------



## abbey_tor_acres (Mar 25, 2004)

*WOW WONDERFUL JOB TC!!*

*Gorgeous Colors!*


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

TC. Oh my goodness. You must be soooo proud of yourself. You did a great job. :dance: And three cheers for the teacher. Hip, Hip ....:banana02:


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks so much Abbey and Sandra! I couldn't have done it without Angie, she's an amazing teacher!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bump so others can try paper piecing.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Please keep this after the pruning if it's possible, it's so perfect for paper piecing instructions.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bump for others interested in trying paper piecing.
Angie


----------



## annie716 (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow, your star is fabulous, stars are my favorite and I love to paper piece so hope I get to try this on the weekend. Great fabric choices too!!!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

TC, I still haven't gotten up the nerve to try it.... but everythime I see your block I just love it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here are a couple of paper pieced star I've done since starting this thread: hopefully someone else will try it and let us see the finished stars (or other paper pieced design).



and this is my favorite one.. 



So, someone else give it a try.

Angie


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Angie, this is an awesome Tutorial I think I am finally getting it . Thank You


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm glad you found it, and it was useful for you.

I really like paper pieced blocks. They have a sharpness about them.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bump for Dandish...


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for bumping this...I did see it before, didn't try it. Thanks for the time you put into making the tutorial - great job. 

I will give this another shot. It just seemed very counterintuitive or unnatural to me when I was trying the compass - it was working, but it was forcing my brain in directions it didn't want to go. I know I will have to stick with it a while to become comfortable with it and I was impatient. I'll get back to it because I love the complex stars and compasses.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

it's all in the number 1 and 2 pieces. After that, it's like paint by numbers. BUT, it sure helps to write the colors of the numbers where they go.

The ones I'm doing now, I have to think the colors out and write them on the papers before cutting the portions out that will be sewn, then trimmed, on the sections. The last one ended up with 44 pieces of fabric within the 8 sections that became one 12.5 inche block.

It's outstanding when done, but those nice Mariner Compass Stars of Carol Doak's takes time and a good bit of extra fabric.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I did that numbering with my first attempt at paper piecing - I snipped a bit of each fabric and pinned them 2 sheets of paper with their corresponding numbers. It did help a lot. I've been thinking about it off and on all day and now I DO want to try it again.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bumped for Hears the Water.

Deb - click on the 1st photo, in first post and you'll see step by step how to paper piece.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bumping this for ease to find.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

TY ang, going to look at it!!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Here are a couple of paper pieced star I've done since starting this thread: hopefully someone else will try it and let us see the finished stars (or other paper pieced design).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, Angie, I think I need a copy of this!
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Darn that the photos are gone, as they were on webshots and that account got deleted when it went away.

I haven't had my old deskside computer up, or I might have the photos. Or maybe it would be fun to try again.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Help Angie! I tagged this so I could come back and get your instructions, but now it only takes me to a picture website and I can't find your instructions.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Angie and I was just talking about getting this going again on my Facebook page! Carol Doak's Australia is in my attachment 
Heidi


----------

